# Health Survey for Vizslas and Wirehaired Vizslas



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you have a couple minutes, please fill out this general healthy survey for all of your vizslas born after 1999. 

"The Hungarian Vizsla Club of New South Wales Inc (Australia) is very proud to be able to commence a 5 year follow up to our 2009 Vizsla Health Survey. You can see the information collected from that survey on our website - www.vizsla.org.au on the ' health' page.
Data will be collected from September to January 1, 2015. We think it's a very important undertaking for the Club and we hope that we will add to our knowledge of the state of health of our breed.
If you are new to the breed, you might want to take a look at our 2009 survey results on our website - www.vizsla.org.au
We are asking ALL owners of Vizslas born since 1999 complete a survey form for each of their Vizslas born since then. We know that for some breeders that might be quite a task, but all will add to our information. If you would prefer to complete the survey online, please go to -
http://tinyurl.com/2014HealthSurvey
(If I need to , I'll post the url again below to make sure there is a hot link.)
(If you would prefer a hard copy these may also be downloaded from the website on the health page on the club's website)
This is a completely anonymous survey. No dog, breeder or owner will be identified either in collection of the information nor in collation.
Thank you for participating - it's important that we know about healthy dogs as well as those that may have a health issue."


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've "stickied" this thread ein


----------

